# Cinebrass Meets Superman (on Krypton)



## JMDNYC (Jun 15, 2011)

Back in November of '09 I made a demo using Hollywoodwinds of a John Williams piece that I thought featured the woodwind section. Since that one went pretty well and ended up on the Cinesamples website, Mike Barry asked me to do a similar demo that featured the brass section. He recommended the cue called "The Planet Krypton" or at least the part of it that has the brass fanfare. Here is the result:

24bit, 44.1k wav file:

http://www.johnmdavis.com/wp-content/JD ... pton.4.wav

And if you have a slow connection, here is a 320kbp mp3 of the same thing:

http://www.johnmdavis.com/wp-content/JD ... pton.4.mp3

I'm only using four libraries here -- Cinebrass, Hollywoodwinds, Spitfire Percussion and Hollywood Strings (in their divisi mode, so close mics only). Even though Cinebrass has only a few patches you can get a good diversity of sounds. For example, the beginning up to the trumpet melody is the "Low Brass Pads" along with timpani, bass and celli. It's a great texture and really simple to use, kind of like the HWW tutti patch. The trumpets at the end are the best sampled trumpets I've ever heard, so that's a big plus right there. The legato solo trumpet is also really good, unfortunately I didn't use it much in this example. I'm planning another demo soon to feature it. 

I used PT9 as my DAW and ran everything in one instance of VE Pro. Here are some screenshots if you're interested in perusing them:
http://www.johnmdavis.com/wp-content/JD ... range.tiff
http://www.johnmdavis.com/wp-content/JD ... ditor.tiff
http://www.johnmdavis.com/wp-content/JD ... E_Pro.tiff

Hope you like it!


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 15, 2011)

Great tune, great programming and mixing. Sounds like they got the vibe on the Cinebrass spot on ! o-[][]-o


----------



## Ed (Jun 15, 2011)

*AWESOME!*

I have CineBrass and this made me want to buy it again :D

The only bit that sounded a bit funky was the start of the trumpet melody but as it continued it sounded wonderful. The tone is spot on.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 15, 2011)

Freaking love the tone. Nice production. Again my only beef is on the 'chordal' stuff - just too many players sounding for me taste buds. Bring on CB PRO with more solo and additional 2x instruments.

This Brass is just so 'lively'.


(the more I play with it the more I feel you guys nailed the trumpets and ESPECIALLY the trombones. Excluding my beef of the chordal stuff - no one even comes close to the soaring Trpts tone achieved and the meaty bones tone.)


----------



## Andrew Christie (Jun 15, 2011)

One of my favourite pieces of music ever. Exciting to hear we're getting closer to replicating the same magic with VI (not that I ever want it to replace the real thing). Some of the attacks are a bit jumpy for my taste but overall tone is great! Good stuff


----------



## David Story (Jun 15, 2011)

It's great to see people performing classic music with this library. It speaks volumes that you can do a bit of justice for something we all know.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 16, 2011)

David Story @ Wed Jun 15 said:


> It's great to see people performing classic music with this library. It speaks volumes that you can do a bit of justice for something we all know.



Yes it does! The only thing that I find missing is the adjusted tuning that brass players will do to really lock in the harmonies with resonance. I wonder if it's possible to make a script that the user could use to adjust the tuning on the fly to find the sweet spots in the chord voicings? I know that LASS has a tuning script though I haven't explored it enough to figure out if that's what it does.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 16, 2011)

josejherring @ Thu Jun 16 said:


> David Story @ Wed Jun 15 said:
> 
> 
> > It's great to see people performing classic music with this library. It speaks volumes that you can do a bit of justice for something we all know.
> ...



SO true of all sample libraries.


----------



## tabulius (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the trombones. Nice attack. Great job!


----------



## Polarity (Jun 16, 2011)

Very very impressive! 
o=<


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 16, 2011)

josejherring @ Thu Jun 16 said:


> The only thing that I find missing is the adjusted tuning that brass players will do to really lock in the harmonies with resonance.



IMO VSL VIP does it fairly well with their humanize features (that you can even automate!).


----------

